# NEW Crisco problems anyone?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone having problems with the new crisco
on the Wilton board several people have been complaing the 0 trans fat recipe has been giving problems with texture


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It works for me. I use it 50/50 with butter for a basic pie crust with no problems. It doesn't chill to a solid state (it stays quite soft) so I freeze it for a few minutes to firm it up. Otherwise it doesn't mix with the flour very well and you can end up over processing the dough. (I use a food processor to make the dough.)

Jock


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

what are you putting the crisco in? im just curious.


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

The wilton cource teaches you to make butter cream that way
I know it sounds gross but I think its the firmest for decorating but it sounds like it's not anymore!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Coincidentally the current issue of Cooks Illustrated has a reader's question about this very topic.

CI did some tests and didn't find any significant difference in texture or flavor in the pie crusts and biscuits they made with regular and non trans fat Crisco. What slight differences there were, were more than off set by not consuming the trans fat.

The partially hydrogenated fats are what produce the trans fat. When the fat is fully hydrogenized it produces a saturated fat. Not so good as a polyunstaurated fat but way better than trans fat.

Jock


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

If there is a walmart near you, you can buy their brand of vegetable solid shortening and it will work.

if you are a Retail bakery, use sweetex to make your American Buttercream


----------



## margyb (Aug 8, 2007)

I made a family recipe tonight for raisin sugar cookies using the new Crisco. I hadn't baked them in about a year, so I purchased the Crisco today. As soon as I took the cookies out of the oven, I knew something was wrong. They were heavy, didn't brown and didn't taste good. I did some research and discoved that the formula had changed in January 2007. I'm not pleased! I'm considering ordering some shortening online that still has trans fats. Any suggestions for a source?

thanks,

margy


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

The message above says try Walmart
You can't be on planet Earth without a Walmart near by!


----------



## pattycake2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have made fondant for years without a problem. However, I made large wedding cake and had alot of problems with the fondant. It just had NO elasticity. Broke like tough pie dough. I have a post on the proftessional pastry chefs forum about this problem and am waiting for replies. Now that I saw this though - it may have been the crisco!


----------

